# loads of bubbles coming off my plants??



## danny (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi there 

I have loads and loads off bubbles coming off most off my plants which i would think is oxygen but they seem to be letting off a lot of tiny bubbles is this normal or am i doing some thing wrong.


Also would like some help on solving my brown hair alge problem which is getting worse everyday i have co2 levels at around 30 ppm i have 5 38 w tubes on for 9 hours i have a substrate fertaliser mix under the quartz gravel with a heating cable, i was using bottled ferts for the first couple off weeks which i now know has helped the algea. also my tempreture in the tank is also very high at around 87 degrees fahrenite dew to the hot summer days. i have 10 amano shrimps in there and 6 cardinals which all seem fine at the moment. the tank has been running for 3 weeks now.


----------



## whooeyh2o (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, STOP the ferts! this is fuel for the algae, my next suggestion is to underfeed, and my next is to stock the tank heavilly with fast growing plants to try to starve the algae. You can take them out later once your tank gets established. You might want to consider putting a phosphate remover in your filter, fritz makes a good one. But it is gonna be a long hard algae battle if you dont do anything! dont make to many changes all at once. 

Nothing good happens fast in this hobby!!!


----------



## whooeyh2o (Jun 15, 2004)

by the way that could be pearling you are seeing, do a search on this forum, you'll see all kinds of posts


----------



## danny (Jul 14, 2004)

What is pearling is it good or bad , i noticed the plants went crazy when i did a water change and started to let off a lot off bubbles.


----------



## whooeyh2o (Jun 15, 2004)

how big is your tank? how many plants?
yes pearling is good


----------



## mpb (Jun 6, 2004)

Danny,

The pearling is a good thing but if you only get it when you change the water it is probably not pearling.

About the algae problem, what is you tank size and water parameters?
NO3, PO4, Kh Gk PH ….
What kind of ferts are you adding?
Are adding macro nutrients?

Generally you have algae if your plants are not growing. You should try to keep your NO3 at 10 ppm and PO4 at 1 ppm.


----------



## danny (Jul 14, 2004)

The pearling happens all off the time but just a little bit more after water changes
i havent tested the water yet as my tempreture is so high at 87 degrees fahrenite that i thought it would give me false readings .
the tank is 75 uk gallons (90 us gallons)

i have about 80% off the tank filled with plants with some off them growing realy fast and need cutting back often.


----------

